# My new Forrest Griffin avatar



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Found an avatar program and made a few new ones. What you think?


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sub-par at best. Nothing special about it.

5/10


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

well I think it's pretty good for a first try


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, first I don't know how to do that, so i think it's good. But, the quality isn't the best. May not be your fault. I need to learn how to do these avatars. Nobody will probably teach me, 'cause everybody is too damn lazy.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Well, first I don't know how to do that, so i think it's good. But, the quality isn't the best. May not be your fault. I need to learn how to do these avatars. Nobody will probably teach me, 'cause everybody is too damn lazy.


go to download.com and u can find a program there to help u make animated images

i just typed in animated gif and i got lots of programs u can use to make em


----------

